# omg



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

i was looking at all the picture submissions i haven't seen before, and i'm really blown away by how good-looking everyone is!

i mean how can any of you have narcissistic and self-loathing issues if you're so hot?


----------



## Axel19 (Aug 11, 2004)

Just wait till I post my pics.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

Maybe you've found a link there p3, are all good looking people prone to dp, or are all people with dp good looking?


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

Everybody that looks good posts his/her photo. I look medium (not good nor bad) and I want to post it so that people have an idea of how I look (becomes more easy to chat/post with someone you know how he/she looks like), but I am so paranoid of my identity.. mainly because of the things I have shared here. I don't care if all the member of this board see me, but what happens if someone else does? :|


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

person3 said:


> i mean how can any of you have narcissistic and self-loathing issues if you're so hot?


Somehow I manage it anyway. 

Are these compound eyes not to DIE for, afterall?








It's no fair, I tell you. By all rights I should be getting laid every hour _on _the hour. (Okay, won't post this one again. :roll: )

e

P.S.


Brainsilence02 said:


> I don't care if all the member of this board see me, but what happens if someone else does?


Not to worry, "Picture Submissions" is accessible to registered members only.


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

enigma with all due respect I want to throw up every time i see your picture.

OK EVERYBODY EXCEPT ENIGMA IS HOT


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

person3 said:


> enigma with all due respect I want to throw up every time i see your picture.
> 
> OK EVERYBODY EXCEPT ENIGMA IS HOT


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I'm the same way Brainsilence. Not that it probably matters anyway, but with all the personal things I post I don't want to put my picture up. But I agree everyone in the pic submissions are good looking.


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

enngirl5 said:


> But I agree everyone in the pic submissions are good looking.


Hey! Including the guy four posts up? 

e


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Dude, I don't think it's gonna work...

Seriously. Can't you go on, like, Dr. 90210 and have some work done?

I don't mean to hurt your feelings but you kind of look like...a bug!


----------



## enigma (Feb 18, 2005)

person3 said:


> I don't mean to hurt your feelings but you kind of look like...a bug!


Okay, time for a little honesty about my background:

I was hatched from an egg in a pond with about 10,000 brothers and sisters (who were all very normal).

Contrary to the norm for my kind, however, I was born with--_lungs_.

These permitted me to grow to gigantic proportions that simply did not permit me to fit in with rest of my group, and consequently they expelled me from their midst, forcing me to go it alone amongst--the _humans_.

These years have been difficult, to say the least (I have been the _constant_ victim of phylumism).

But somehow I've managed.

I _have_ considered plastic surgery in order to help me gain acceptance among you H. Sapiens types.

But I won't, because................dammit I'm _proud!_

Vive la difference!

e


----------



## Brainsilence02 (Jan 29, 2005)

enigma said:


> Not to worry, "Picture Submissions" is accessible to registered members only.


That is a first line of defence that will protect my picture from the ones "too bored to register to see the photos". But anyone can register. But I am thinking about it. I don't know. Maybe I will take one step at a time: first use an avatar


----------

